# Canada set to benefit as NATO alliance considers paying for military deployments



## MilEME09 (15 Feb 2021)

CityNews
					






					www.660citynews.com
				




This could be a boom for us but how would the alliance divide the costs for operations
?


----------



## FJAG (16 Feb 2021)

And ... NATO gets the money from ... where?? 

Asking for a friend.

🤔


----------



## SeaKingTacco (16 Feb 2021)

The Germans?


----------



## Fabius (16 Feb 2021)

What NATO member deploys the most forces? It’s not the small members. 
How’s that going to work?


----------



## daftandbarmy (16 Feb 2021)

Fabius said:


> What NATO member deploys the most forces? It’s not the small members.
> How’s that going to work?



The usual incentive: Ramping up the unreasonable fear of Russia


----------



## CBH99 (16 Feb 2021)

Im guessing it’ll be a collective fund, the same way they have done with AWACS, and the new “pool” of RPAs (pretty darn small pool)

Everybody chips a few bucks into a fund, and when a deployment comes up.... the country that steps up is rewarded by having the deployment costs mitigated.  🤷🏼‍♂️


----------

